# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > گفتگو: آپدیت سورس نرم افزار به صورت

## rasool shahbazi

درود به تمامی دوستان
من یک نرم افزاری رو به سفارش یک موسسه فارسی سازی کردم و فایل ترجمه شده رو میخوام پس از نصب نسخه اصلی(نسخه انگلیسی) یه جوری توی محل نصب ریپلیس کنم .
حالا چه جوری ریپلیس کنم که هم امنیت داشته باشه هم اگه بشه فایل ترجمه از رو هاست لود بشه و جایگزین بشه خیلی خوب میشه.
دوستان اگر روشی به ذهشون میرسه ممنون میشم به چالش بکشن مبحث رو  :متفکر:

----------

